# بن خولاني درجه اولى محموس على الجمر بإضافات أثناء الحمس= 85للكيلو



## مسوقة26 (28 مارس 2012)

بسم الله ماشاء الله %%% 
بفضل الله ثم بشهادة الجميع التي ابهرتهم منتجاتي اقدم لكم بكل مصداقيه في اختيار اجود الانواع وبكل نظافه:
قهوة (بن)محموس على الجمرأو النار/ خلطه للقهوه خاصه جدا/طحينة التمر قمه في اللذه/بهارات للاكل وبشهادة طباخين تم إعطائهم عينه ونالت على إعجابهم وبأسعار تناسب الجميع
الارسال على الخاص
ويعلم الله انني اتعب في تحضيرها وهذا غير قيمه الاغراض من علب واكياس وقيمه الحطب وممكن ابيع نصف كيلو لكل من البن والبهارات 
وهذه الاسعار
ممكن اخذ اكثر من كيلو وممكن نصف كيلو

بن خولاني درجه اولى محموس على الجمر بإضافات أثناء الحمس= 85للكيلو 
بن خولاني محموس على النار بإضافات اثناء الحمس ب=80 للكيلو

بن بري ممتاز اول محموس على الجمر بإضافات ب 80 ك
بن بري ممتاز اول محموس على النار بإضافات ب= 75ك 

وعندي هرري ممتاز المحموس على الجمر بإضافات ب 80 ك 
وبن هرري محموس على النار بإضافات ب 75ك

والبن يتم اضافه مواد اثناء الحمس تخلي ريحه توصل لمسافه بعيده
ويوجد لدينا ( بن ) بجميع الانواع مبهر جاهز الكيلو ب 136 ك الا الخولاني المحموس على الجمر ب 150 ك

خلطه خاصه جدا للقهوه = الصغيره ب 13 والوسط 25 والكبيره 50 وتكفي شهوررر طويله

طحينية التمر بالحبه السوداء والسمسم وهذي بتدمنين عليها = الوسط ب 16والكبيره 20 

بهارات الاكل درجه اولى ممتازه = 50للكيلو
والنصف كيلو ب 25

بهارات درجه ثانيه ممتازه = 38 للكيلو
وصدقيني شعاري الجوده+ النظااافه +الامانه
الرجاء ارسال رساله بالطلب او اي سؤال وسيتم الرد بسرعه 
الرجاء بعد الطلب كتابه مايلي :
1/ الاسم حتى يتم تسجيله على الطلب
2/ رقم الجوال حتى يتم الارسال حين الانتهاء من الطلب وحتى يتواصل السائق لمن يريد توصيل
جوال 0553173457
او رساله على الخاص


----------

